# How to connect Home theatre with ARC to a TV without ARC ?



## vcstvm

Hi,
I have Sony DAV-DZ 340K Home theater system which is* not having an OPTICAL Digital input port*. My TV is Toshiba 46pu200 LED which is having an OPTICAL sound output. But no use since my home theatre does not have an optical input port..!!! But my *Home theater's HDMI out is having ARC (Audio Return Channel) feature*. But again, my TV's HDMI IN port is not having this featre ...!!! 
So the problem is , I have one HD setup box which can deliver HD channels with 5.1 Dolby SURROUND sound.*How can I listen the audio from these channels through my Home theatre ?*
I hve some options listed below
1. Connect setup box HDMI OUT -> TV HDMI IN so that I can watch HD video in my TV . I connected TV's AV output to my home theatre AV input so that I can listen the audio through my home theatre system but this audio is not 5.1 SURROUND sound ..!!!
So how can I listen HD channel's 5.1 surround sound through my home theatre ? 
I have one idea but don't know whether it will work or not (given below)
a. Connect setup box HDMI out to HDMI IN port of an *HDMI splitter* (having 1 HDMI IN port and 2 HDMI OUT ports *with ARC feature*). 
 b. Then connect one HDMI OUT of HDMI splitter to TV's HDMI IN port.
c. Then connect other (second) HDMI OUT of HDMI splitter to Home theatre's HDMI OUT port (Remember my home theater is having only one HDMI port)
d. Since my home theatre's HDMI port is supporting ARC feature, will this configuration work and deliver 5.1 surround sound from my setup box to home theatre speakers ? 
* I dont know whether these kind of HDMI splitters/ devices available in the market... So please help by giving proper answer ....*


----------



## Zeitgeist

Sorry, I'm a little confused about what you're trying to do.
The Sony DAV-DZ 340K looks like it has a DVD player. I'm guessing it also has a processor of some kind?

I was trying to find out more about the 340K but there doesn't seem to be very much actual information.

I think the short version is you want to connect your DVD player and a set top box to your TV -- and you want to get 5.1 audio?


----------



## Kal Rubinson

vcstvm said:


> Hi,
> I have Sony DAV-DZ 340K Home theater system which is* not having an OPTICAL Digital input port*. My TV is Toshiba 46pu200 LED which is having an OPTICAL sound output. But no use since my home theatre does not have an optical input port..!!! But my *Home theater's HDMI out is having ARC (Audio Return Channel) feature*. But again, my TV's HDMI IN port is not having this featre ...!!!
> So the problem is , I have one HD setup box which can deliver HD channels with 5.1 Dolby SURROUND sound.*How can I listen the audio from these channels through my Home theatre ?*
> I hve some options listed below
> 1. Connect setup box HDMI OUT -> TV HDMI IN so that I can watch HD video in my TV . I connected TV's AV output to my home theatre AV input so that I can listen the audio through my home theatre system but this audio is not 5.1 SURROUND sound ..!!!
> So how can I listen HD channel's 5.1 surround sound through my home theatre ?
> I have one idea but don't know whether it will work or not (given below)
> a. Connect setup box HDMI out to HDMI IN port of an *HDMI splitter* (having 1 HDMI IN port and 2 HDMI OUT ports *with ARC feature*).
> b. Then connect one HDMI OUT of HDMI splitter to TV's HDMI IN port.
> c. Then connect other (second) HDMI OUT of HDMI splitter to Home theatre's HDMI OUT port (Remember my home theater is having only one HDMI port)
> d. Since my home theatre's HDMI port is supporting ARC feature, will this configuration work and deliver 5.1 surround sound from my setup box to home theatre speakers ?
> * I dont know whether these kind of HDMI splitters/ devices available in the market... So please help by giving proper answer ....*


Does your HT have a coax digital input? If so, get an optical-to-coax adapter and use that.
If it does not, tell us what inputs it does have.

EDIT: I checked the user's manual for your Sony DAV-DZ 340K and, unfortunately, it does not have ANY useful audio inputs for multichannel. You are stuck with 2-channel unless you replace the Sony.


----------



## vcstvm

Hi Zeitgeist, Rubinson,
Thanks for your replies. 
@ Zeitgeist -- I want to listen my Dish HD Channels through 5.1 channel system using my Sony Home theater system. But it has only ARC HDMI port and does not have optical digital input port.
@Rubinson -- But my home theater system has an Audio Return Channel (ARC) HDMI port. Can I able to use it for listening 5.1 channel sound for my HD channels from my setup box ? I mean .. connecting my TV HDMI out to one device which routes this HDMI signal to an ARC port and from this ARC port to my Home theater HDMI port ... will it work ? Any devices available for routing an HDMI input signal to an ARC HDMI out port ?


----------



## georgeallen

really remarkable it is ! :sn:


----------



## selden

vcstvm,

Unfortunately, ARC doesn't work that way. It only works between a TV and a HT unit (or an A/V receiver). Replacing your TV with one that has ARC won't give you surround-sound, either. All but the most expensive TVs send only stereo over ARC.

The least expensive way to get surround-sound would be to replace the home theater unit with one which has more inputs, so you can connect the digital audio output from your set-top box to it. The one you have now simply cannot do what you want.

Sorry.


----------

